# What size pony for a 12yr old?



## Flight (8 May 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a 1st pony for a friend.  Not very up on what height of pony should be ridden by what age of rider.  Rider is 12yrs, average height, looking for 1st pony.  Would 13.2 be big enough or will she outgrow it in a year?
Thanks


----------



## missyme10 (8 May 2011)

My daughter who will be 10 in sept is currently on a 13.2hh, she's already starting to ourgrow her although I expect her to last till next spring. 
Next year she'll move onto her 14.2hh.
Also know kids of 13 on 13.2hh, so it depends on size, weight, confidence of child, or level of riding.
I would have thought if average size, a 14.2hh would be better and last longer.
My daughter already rides 14.2hh and she doesn't look overly small on the lighter weight type x


----------



## tigerlily12345 (8 May 2011)

i had my 13.1 welsh x arab from 10-13 years when i majorly outgrew him, to the point where i would knock jumps with my feet! but he was very fine built 

aged 12/13 






however this is me (about 5'7" aged 16) on a 13'2" but chunkier build






so 13.2 could be fine depending on the breed etc but might be easier getting something bigger


----------



## Dubsie (8 May 2011)

Depends on the child's height, as well as the pony.  I'm not sure what is 'average', but we bought a 14h for my daughter when she was 5ft.  She's almost 5ft 4 now and still not 12, but still looks tallish but OK on her other pony which is 13.2, however she'll be on the 14h for ages as he's quite deep chested, so hides her longish legs. I'd probably look for 14-14.2, that way if she wishes to compete she'll still be able to compete in pony classes with other kids, and the pony shouldn't get outgrown too quickly either.  

However it amy also be worth bearing in mind ability of rider - for a first pony for a comparative beginner it may be worth buying on the smaller side as ponies tend by their nature to take advantage of riders without the strength/competence. 13.2 is a very popular height, and a good pony can often be sold on easily through eg pony club on trading up.


----------



## DuckToller (8 May 2011)

That hugely depends on the size of the child, tbh.  I have known some tiny 13 yr olds that still fit onto a 12.2, and a very tall 13 yr old that had to go from a 14hh to a 16hh because she had shot up in height.

Can you find out how tall the child is first?  It doesn't really matter what age she is, as very few competitions are that age specific.  BS has junior classes that are for age 12 & under where they have to be on 12.2s, and 13.2s for 14 & under, but only if they still fit on them!  Otherwise they just jump in normal classes.


----------



## Upskyc (8 May 2011)

depends on shape and size of both pony and rider, is she having lessons? what size is she on there would be the best place to start, there is no hard and fast rule, its a bit like buying clothes.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (8 May 2011)

depends on the size of the child at 12. could be aything from 11.2 to 14.2 or maybe even bigger. and obviously the child's capabilities/temperament.


----------



## horseandshoes77 (8 May 2011)

well my daughter at 12 was looking slightly tall on 14hh 13 now and on 15hh and looks fine shes bout 5ft5


----------



## LBertie Wooster (8 May 2011)

Depends on the height of your daughter tbh...
I was 10 and I went straight to 14.2 CobX as anything smaller was to small. I am know 1on a 16.2hh IRSTB as I am to tall for anything under 16hh. I was 13 when I got him. a 15.2 was already to small


----------

